# Caber in solution tested against Tablet form!



## MJR Research (Nov 23, 2013)

Pharmacodynamics and relative bioavailability of cabergoline tablets vs solution in healthy volunteers.


Persiani S, Sassolas G, Piscitelli G, Bizollon CA, Poggesi I, Pianezzola E, Edwards DM, Strolin Benedetti M.


Source

Pharmacia-Farmitalia Carlo Erba R&D, Nerviano (MI), Italy.


Abstract


The effect of formulation on the urinary pharmacokinetics, pharmacodynamics, and relative bioavailability of cabergoline was investigated. Twelve healthy female volunteers, aged 23-35 years, were treated, according to an open, randomized, crossover design, with cabergoline (1-mg single oral dose) both as tablets and as a solution. The two administrations were separated by a 4-week wash-out period. Cabergoline and prolactin were measured in urine and plasma, respectively, by specific radioimmunoassays. Blood samples were collected before and up to 30 days after dosing. Urine was collected before and up to 8 days after dosing. Cabergoline elimination half-lives calculated from urinary data were 68 and 63 h after administration of the tablets and the solution, respectively. Urinary excretion of unchanged cabergoline accounted, on average, for 1.92% (range, 0.14-3.26) and 1.80% (range, 0.67-3.09) of the dose after administration of the tablets and the aqueous solution, respectively. Relative bioavailability of tablets vs solution was 99% (geometric mean with the 90% confidence intervals of 68-144%). Prolactin levels in 10 out of 12 subjects fell below the detection limit of the assay (1.5 micrograms/L) after both treatments. The mean maximum prolactin decrease (ca. 70%) was achieved by 2 or 3 h after dosing; the effect persisted up to 9 days, being completely exhausted 23-28 days after dosing. The analysis of variance performed on the pharmacodynamic effects of the two cabergoline formulations indicated that the percent decreases of plasma prolactin levels were not significantly different for tablets and solution. These results indicate that the pharmacodynamics and relative bioavailability of cabergoline are not influenced by formulation, as tablets or solution.




PMID: 7884663 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

Buy Research Chemical Cabergoline


----------

